
Kill Sticky Headers - okket
https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14647777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14647777)
(117 comments)

